# Moebius Mars Attacks Box Art



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

CultTVMan has posted a picture of the box art for the new Moebius Mars Attacks kit. I saw the kit at IPMS Nats last month and it looks great as does the box art. This is another Moebius kit I can't wait to get my hands on.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

AKKK
I can't wait. release date?...Halloween?...spring?

Steve


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

The cover was done by Earl Norem, an incredibly prolific artist. His work was seen on hindreds of comic and adventure magazines, as well as "respectable" outlets like Readers Digest, Field and Stream, etc. What makes this cover a special treat is that Earl was one of the ORIGINAL artists for the Topps series! He is 88 years old, and still painting.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

ChrisW said:


> The cover was done by Earl Norem, an incredibly prolific artist. His work was seen on hindreds of comic and adventure magazines, as well as "respectable" outlets like Readers Digest, Field and Stream, etc. What makes this cover a special treat is that Earl was one of the ORIGINAL artists for the Topps series! He is 88 years old, and still painting.




Fantastic! It's great the way Moebius thinks of getting the original artists in and Earl's work is as great as ever.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Earl hasn't lost a step! His work is still fantastic!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

looking forward to these!!


----------

